
No bribery needed to go to George Mason, a university of strivers, not schemers - jseliger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/no-bribery-needed-to-go-to-george-mason-a-university-of-strivers-not-schemers/2019/03/14/823c9e30-463c-11e9-90f0-0ccfeec87a61_story.html
======
drallison
George Mason University seems to have been home to many climate deniers.
[https://www.desmogblog.com/george-mason-
university](https://www.desmogblog.com/george-mason-university),
[https://www.desmogblog.com/global-warming-denier-
database](https://www.desmogblog.com/global-warming-denier-database), and so
forth. The same folks seem to have been involved as pro-tobacco and pro-
vaping. George Mason may be a university of strivers, but some of the strivers
appear to be rather slimy.

